# drifters and ringers at north shields



## sn 21 (Apr 12, 2008)

does any one have any information on driters that were either from north shields or were regular visitors. 
here are some i have for north shields pre 1939
research
rjoice sn 8
boy ernest
coronation 
lillie
constellation
newark castle
piscator
morning dawn

i would like to know more about the ring netters that used to come to shields 
i remember the fisherrow boats here, achates, stardust, 
any info welcome thanks for now


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

SN21
Here are some which appear in the 1934 Olsen's Almanac:-
Boy Ernest SN34 ON 115539 Built wood Yarmouth 1902 Owner F.N.Gilberg Newcastle.
Coronation SY483 ON115506 built wood Yarmouth 1902 Owner Donald Graham & others Stornoway
Newark Castle BK43 ON125329 built wood Sandhaven 1909 Owner G.H.Mudd Grimsby
Piscator BK26 ON 125521 built wood Galmpton 1907 Owner R.Collins & others Eyemouth

Regards
Dave


----------

